# Métodos de traducción: Elegir un título



## Mirelia

*>>>>>>> ver Post 5<<<<<<<*

Apreciado Totor:
Un poco tarde para intervenir, pero lo hago de todas maneras. Y espero que te sea útil y no te genere problemas inútiles a su vez.
Contrariamente a los compañeros del foro que tan bellamente han dado libre curso a su impulsos asociativos, yo tengo que hacerte una observación súper terrenal y prosaica. 
Me llama la atención una cosa: si lo que te piden es la traducción del título para un catálogo, antes de contar con la traducción completa del libro, ¿no era imprescindible que leyeras el libro antes, o al menos le dieras una ojeada, cosa de saber de qué iba la autora para ponerle el título que le puso?
Me llama la atención que pidas asociaciones movido pura y exclusivamente por el afán de probar si era o no posible evitar la asociación con Caronte. 
¿Por qué te digo esto? Porque la discursividad (¡perdón!) filosófica francoparlante (!!) acude con frecuencia más que llamativa a la palabra "passeur", pero esto en general no es gratuito. Quiero decir que, si se trata de pensadores sólidos (que suelen serlo, además), con "passeur" pueden estar diciendo algo que tiene que ver con las postulaciones propias de ese texto en particular. Pudiera ser que el verbo "passer" dé lugar a desarrollos clave en ese libro. O que la autora esté tomando la concepción lacaniana de "la passe", que teóricamente tiene lo suyo. Etc., etc. 

En fin, toda esta parrafada seguramente es inútil, como me lo temía al principio. Pues pensándolo bien, todo lo que te dije ya lo debiste de haber pensado antes. Y has sacado la conclusión de que el título es una simple metáfora que no representa a ningún elemento estrictamente significante de la obra (desde el punto de vista lingüístico). Oh 

Espero ansiosa tu arrolladora respuesta.


----------



## totor

Querida Mirelia,

Es posible que el término tenga connotaciones implícitas que se deriven de una atenta lectura del texto, pero también es cierto que el *título* de un libro apela a sensaciones y asociaciones inmediatas en el lector, que difícilmente requieran una investigación exhaustiva para ver si lo que quiso decir el autor es realmente lo que uno piensa o no, máxime cuando uno sabe que no se trata de un libro de aventuras, ni un policial, ni una novela histórica. En cuanto lo tenemos entre manos sabemos que es un libro de Sylviane Agacinski, filósofa.

Cuando yo lancé este hilo mi preocupación (errónea) era precisamente la posible asociación con Caronte, que, como ya dije, justamente está implícita de manera inmediata en el término francés. Eso es una realidad palpable.

Si yo escribo un libro y le pongo por título _*En busca de la sustancia perdida*,_ sería ridículo creer que nadie va a pensar en Proust, o que antes de pensar en Proust van a leerlo un poco para ver si tiene o no algo que ver.

En cuanto a la posible referencia al "pase" lacaniano, me parece altamente improbable que Sylviane Agacinski, filósofa, se ocupe de una cuestión que tiene un grado de tecnicidad del que sólo suelen ocuparse los psicoanalistas.

Desde ya, no sé si es una respuesta "arrolladora", como vos decís, pero en todo caso da cuenta de mi elección por _*El barquero del tiempo*._


----------



## Mirelia

Querido Totor:



totor said:


> Querida Mirelia,
> 
> Es posible que el término tenga connotaciones implícitas que se deriven de una atenta lectura del texto, pero también es cierto que el *título* de un libro apela a sensaciones y asociaciones inmediatas en el lector, que difícilmente requieran una investigación exhaustiva para ver si lo que quiso decir el autor es realmente lo que uno piensa o no, máxime cuando uno sabe que no se trata de un libro de aventuras, ni un policial, ni una novela histórica. En cuanto lo tenemos entre manos sabemos que es un libro de Sylviane Agacinski, filósofa.
> _._


 
Tu respuesta no ha sido arrolladora, pero extraordinariamente interesante. Porque deja perfectamente a la vista la variedad de puntos de vista desde los cuales un traductor puede decidir el título a ponerle al libro que está trabajando. Es evidente que nuestros respectivos puntos de vista -respetables ambos, pienso yo- divergen absolutamente. Me parece un tema de enorme interés, digno de un debate o polémica públicos, en el improbable caso de que asuntos así pudieran ser objeto en nuestro país de inquietudes tan ¿"sofisticadas"?. Este tema pone en juego la concepción que cada cual tiene de la traducción, sea cual fuere el tipo de texto en cuestión.

Otro punto, muy secundario: mi mención del "pase" lacaniano era sólo un ejemplo de la recurrencia del verbo "passer" y derivados en estas teorizaciones francesas. No pensé en absoluto que en tu libro se tratara de este "pase". Creí que estaba clara la condición de simple ejemplo.

Me ha encantado esta pequeña polémica. Ojalá a vos también, y a los amigos foreros en general.

Muchos cariños,
Mirelia


----------



## totor

Seguramente, llegará el momento en que semejantes polémicas "sofisticadas" sean moneda corriente en nuestro país.

En todo caso, ya se vislumbran, aunque tímida y contradictoriamente, algunos pasos en ese sentido.

Mientras tanto, ¡gloria y loor al gran *wordreference*!

Nuestro intercambio también me ha fascinado, Mirelia, y con total seguridad, y como decía El Tony de nuestra infancia, *continuará*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Este hilo ha sido iniciado en el foro SE donde, evidentemente , no se puede hablar de traducción.
A fin de no perder las interesantes aportaciones de nuestros contertulianos, hemos pensado rescatarlas y abrir un hilo en nuestro foro.
El hilo original en el Solo español es este.
También se pueden reportar a este en el EF.

Gracias por vuestra atención.
Esperamos ansiosos (los que no somos traductores) sus opiniones sobre el tema .

Un cordial saludo.
El equipo mod du EF.


----------



## totor

Agradezco al equipo mod haberle dado a esta interesante cuestión la posibilidad de recibir aportes de los distintos foreros, y espero sus comentarios.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Si te acuerdas, totor, a mí me sorprendió que no hubieses leído el libro antes de querer ponerle título. Lo había dado por hecho, lo suponía algo natural y obvio.

Da igual de quién sea el libro, de si es filosófico o no. El título de una obra es primordial y elegirlo una decisión complicada.

Quizás por mi formación literaria francesa, siempre muy cartesiana, ya sabéis, se me enseñó a proceder siguiendo un ordén muy claro. Y si en una disertación lo último que se redacta es la introducción, os podéis imaginar que daba por hecho que un título es lo último que recibe una obra.

Saber de qué se habla, saber de qué va y no proceder a la buena de Dios, atar bien todos los cabos, en orden y con lógica. Eso es lo que me enseñaron y que sigo aplicando lo mejor que puedo.

Un título tiene que dar en el blanco, si no toda la obra se va a pique. Pero no hay un blanco único. Los blancos son varios y dependen también del género, pero de una forma u otra tiene que ser evocador y corresponder al cuerpo del libro y a su estilo... y no traicionar al autor ni al lector. Uf, complicadito lo tenemos. Más aún si tenemos en cuenta las encuestas que demuestran las preferencias de cada nación (cosa que las editoriales sí consideran): unos preferimos los títulos cortos, otros largos, otros con sustantivos, otros con infinitivos, etc. 

Otra dificultad se añade ya que no podemos usar un título que ya existe en nuestro idioma, bien como libro original, bien como traducción. Por eso nos encontramos a veces con títulos tan poco parecidos al original. 

Muchísimos son pues los criterios que no nos dejan elegir a nuestro antojo los títulos. Si ya es difícil en sí, más lo es cuando tenemos que enfrentarnos a tantas trabas.

Pero, pongamos que nada nos impide elegir el título a nuestro antojo, ¿mejor ponerlo después de leer el libro, o antes?

Para mí, la elección está clara: después. 

En el caso del título que preocupaba Totor: le passeur de temps. ¿Qué quiere decir? 

Le passeur des rivières qui transportera le temps sur l'autre rive, celui qui passe le temps comme il peut, l'instrument par où le temps passe...?  Et j'en passe !

El barquero del tiempo sólo hace referencia a uno de los posibles sentidos. El riesgo es gordo si no se ha leído el libro. ¿Y si no fuera este el que corresponde?

Bien, dices Totor, que tu apelas a las sensaciones inmediatas del lector:


> el *título* de un libro apela a sensaciones y asociaciones inmediatas en el lector, que difícilmente requieran una investigación exhaustiva para ver si lo que quiso decir el autor es realmente lo que uno piensa o no


Evocar sí, pero traicionar, no. No puedes pasar del lector así como así, imaginando que no necesita que se ajuste luego al contenido de la obra. Me parece que el lector no debe ser considerado, en ninguna de las escalas de la escritura, como el último bobo de la cadena al que le dará igual una cosa u otra, del momento que suena bien el título.

Me parece en todo caso que esta postura simplemente refleja una solución de facilidad. Juguemos a poner título, no importa si corresponde o no, a mí me gusta y todo está dicho: paso del autor, paso del lector. 

Tras leer la obra tenemos más datos, somos concientes de lo que debemos trasmitir. Pero, claro, es más complicado porque el juego tiene sus condicionantes. También es más certero, y el juego puede ser más apasionante aún para quien está dispuesto a estrujarse las neuronas. El juego pasa a ser de adultos... ya se puede hilar fino.

Así que, como véis, sigo sin ver el interés que puede suponer no leer antes el libro. 

Perdón por el rollo, creo me he dejado llevar... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aunque yo también me considero cartesiano, contrariamente al caso de *Gévy*, tengo que declarar mi poca o nula formación literaria.

Reconozco que, en el origen de esta discusión, es decir esta consulta de *Totor*, no me percaté de las intenciones de Sylviane Agacinski al titular su obra "*Le passeur de temps*". Incluso propuse un par de títulos en español que, solo después, me di cuenta que no eran acertados. 

Sin lugar a dudas, cuando SA tituló así su obra, era porque quería establecer un paralelismo con Caronte, "*le passeur des enfers*", también conocido como "*le passeur des âmes*". Y esto, *Mirelia*, independientemente de que en el contenido de la obra hiciera o no referencia a Caronte o a cualquier cosa que lo relacionara. Sus motivos tendría SA para haber elegido ese título. Y en eso, le doy totalmente la razón a *Totor *cuando decidió traducirlo por "*el barquero del tiempo*", siendo absolutamente fiel a la elección de SA. 

Lo cual no debe servir de precedente, y aquí estoy casi de acuerdo contigo, *Mirelia*, y con *Gévy, *en que la traducción del título quizá convenga hacerla al final de la traducción del libro... No obstante, si hay que ser fiel con el texto original (aquí debo recordar que no soy traductor) quizá haya que intentar acercarse primero a la idea del autor.

Para la "petite histoire", *Totor*, quiero indicar que la palabra *temps *es invariable y que cabría la posibilidad de que la traducción del título pudiera ser "*el barquero de los tiempos*". Ya sé que SA podría haber dicho "le passeur *des *temps" pero, por esa misma regla de tres también podría haber dicho "le passeur *du *temps"...


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> sigo sin ver el interés que puede suponer no leer antes el libro.



Yo no he dicho, Gévy, que fuera conveniente no leer el libro antes de ponerle el título, ni mucho menos, y desde el vamos decidí que el título iba a ser lo último (obviamente, tratándose de un título que requería un conocimiento del texto, cosa que no pasa por supuesto con muchos otros).

Yo expliqué que la necesidad del título me había sido impuesta por la editorial en función del catálogo que está por hacer. Y en función de eso me manejé para tratar de que sea lo más acertado posible.

Cuando vi que la asociación con Caronte estaba implícita en el término "passeur", consideré que ya no cabían dudas acerca de su traducción por "barquero", no obstante lo cual, el señalamiento de Mirelia puso un poco fin a esa sencillez, motivo por el cual decidí comunicarme con la autora para aclarar la cuestión.

Así que éste es el punto en que ahora me encuentro: todo congelado, a la espera de un intercambio con la autora.

En última instancia, o la editorial tendrá que esperar su inclusión en el catálogo, o tendrá que editarlo sin este título.

à suivre…

Víctor, coincidimos al poner nuestros posts, así que edito el mío para agregar un comentario al tuyo.

Lo que tú dices está en línea con mi decisión de traducir *passeur* por *barquero*, que es justamente respetar la (supuesta) idea original de S.A.

No pretendo ser omnisapiente ni muchísimo menos, pero una vez que yo supe que *le passeur des âmes* era el nombre que se daba a Caronte (que fue en realidad una sorpresa, porque yo hasta ese momento creía que *passeur* era el pasador de las fronteras, y no también el *barquero* Caronte), me pareció necesario mantener esa acepción.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

J'avais cru comprendre de ta réponse à Mirelia que le fait de titrer sans rien savoir du texte ajoutait une sorte de force évocatrice ou de rêve. Lire le livre ne retire rien des premières impressions d'un titre, cela ne fait que le remodeler au fur et à mesure.

Mais ce qui est le plus surprenant c'est que Charon est plus connu sous la forme poétique du "*nocher des Enfers*". Et le choix de ton auteur n'est pas nocher, mais passeur. L'évocation en français n'est donc plus si directe. Ni nocher, ni Enfers, mais passeur et temps. Tu vois ce que je veux dire.

Si son allusion est au nocher des Enfers, alors l'auteur joue encore plus avec le lecteur. Et je suis curieuse de savoir sa réponse.

Tu nous avais dit que c'était pour le catalogue, je ne l'ai jamais perdu de vue dans mon exposé. Mais même dans un cas comme celui-là, la lecture ne peut pas ne pas avoir lieu avant de donner le titre. On lit vite, mais on lit et jusqu'au bout.

Et si le livre est philosophique, je crois que la lecture est d'autant plus justifiée.

C'est tout ce que j'avais à préciser. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Queridos coforeros y participantes en este hilo,

les ruego que se den una vueltita por aquí, para no repetir todo lo que he puesto.


----------



## Gévy

Merci, Totor, d'avoir pensé à nous offrir ces dernières explications et conclusions.

Comme quoi, les traducteurs sont encore plus tordus que les auteurs, jajajaja... La peur de passer à côté d'un double sens subtile, de ne pas voir une allusion discrètement servie, de ne pas rendre correctement la pensée de l'auteur ou son style, devient une obsession pour chacun (ou devrait l'être ...).

Et ce titre qu'il ne faut pas rater ! 

(Je vais enfin pouvoir dormir l'âme en paix ! N'empêche que j'ai pris plaisir à participer à cette discussion.  )

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gracias por habernos informado, *Totor*.

Aunque largo y farragoso, ha sido un interesante *pasa tiempos*...


----------



## totor

Gracias a ustedes, queridos Gévy y Víctor, por haberme dedicado su tiempo.

Y esto me ha servido de lección: no se puede tomar una decisión apresurada, sin haberse tomado su tiempo para reflexionar, aunque los tiempos de las editoriales siempre sean mucho más urgentes que los que uno necesitaría.

¡Sueño con que me den tres o cuatro meses para hacer una traducción!

Pero no, siempre la quieren para mañana.

Y si fuera posible, para ayer.


----------



## pablo1551

Queridos amigos y amigas,

Quería consultaros una duda de orden general: me han propuesto traducir una publicación en la que hacen referencia a varias películas de un director francés que no han sido estrenadas en España ni en América Latina, razón por la cual dichas películas no tienen un título "oficial" en español. Vosotros que haríais? Dejaríais los títulos en francés o los traduciríais al español? Yo opto por la primera opción, pero 
me han pasado la traducción al italiano de dicho artículo y el colega italiano si que ha traducido los títulos. Que pensáis vosotros?

Merci d'avance


----------



## utrerana

Hola pablo:
Si no han sido dobladas al español yo no traduciría el título.
Pero espera más opiniones.
Un saludo.


----------



## Paquita

No soy traductora y mi opinión es solamente la de un sentido común a ras del suelo...

¿Qué te pasa si traduces el título a tu antojo y mañana deciden doblar la peli y le ponen un título que no tiene nada que ver?


----------



## Gepo

Estoy de acuerdo con no traducir los títulos de películas no dobladas aún. Pero tal vez se pueda añadir entre corchetes una traducción que guíe a los espíritus no bilingües. Al menos, así suele hacerse con los libros...
Saludos


----------



## pablo1551

Gepo, Utrerana y demás amigos,

En caso de dejar el título sólo en francés, vosotros lo pondríais entre comillas y en cursiva, sólo entre comillas, sólo en cursiva...

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## chlapec

Tampoco soy traductor. Te propondría algo así: "... Bernard X nos muestra en su nueva película, _Les enfants malades_ ("Los niños enfermos"), una nueva perspectiva de la guerra de la independencia de Lugo...".


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Normalmente un título se pone en cursiva, sin más. (Si decides añadir entre paréntesis une traducción orientativa, no lo pongas en cursiva). 

Personalmente no pondría ese intento de traducción. Si no está traducido, el original basta y sobra, a menos que el título acalre el texto, sea un juego de palabras que nadie tiene que perderse para entender el resto, etc.).

Solo mi opinión.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gepo

Tal vez podrías fijarte en alguna buena revista de cine, ya que en esas publicaciones suelen hablar de películas nuevas y, por ende, cuyos títulos aún no han sido traducidos. En la que yo leo dice así (bastardillas, luego redondas entre corchetes): 


> Bernard X nos muestra en su nueva película, _Les enfants malades_ [Los niños enfermos], una nueva perspectiva de la guerra de...


Saludos


----------



## pablo1551

chlapec said:


> Tampoco soy traductor. Te propondría algo así: "... Bernard X nos muestra en su nueva película, _Les enfants malades_ ("Los niños enfermos"), una nueva perspectiva de la guerra de la independencia de Lugo...".



Gracias Chlapec, me parece una buena sugerencia. Creo que voy a consultar directamente al cliente a ver que me dice


----------



## totor

La norma general, tanto para libros que no han sido traducidos como para películas que no han sido estrenadas, es poner en itálica el título original y eventualmente entre corchetes, como dice Gepo, y letra plana su traducción.


chlapec said:


> _Les enfants malades_ [Los niños enfermos]



(Pero sin comillas).


----------

